# Looking for a friend! TTC #1



## Love_Wins

Hi! Looking for a support system! My husband and I are TTC our first, we are on month 7 of trying and I'm looking for some ladies going through the same thing! Anyone?


----------



## liloldme

Hello im on cycle 4 would love to compare and recieve advice. What stage you currently at. Im on CD 17 i have a 26 day cycle and im 4 dpo dont feel much just normal cramps around ovulation day a bit of a dull ache today and a bit of heartburn which i dont get but could be something i ate :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

hi im cd20 on fourth round of clomid, we have been ttc since march 2012, currently my nipples are tender as well as my boobs, other than that just waiting, waiting waiting!
xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies! My name is Katie, I'm 26 for another week or so, been ttc #2 off and on for a year. Ds was conceived on clomid due to pcos but I seem to be ovulating regularly these past few months. Dh and I have been apart for a bit, and now that he's home I am in full-on ttc mode. Cd 5 today (you can see my temp chart in my sig). I'm really hoping for some friends on here to share the ups and downs! My current thread has been very quiet lately, and would really like a more active one! I'm on here daily!


----------



## liloldme

kmr1763 said:


> Morning ladies! My name is Katie, I'm 26 for another week or so, been ttc #2 off and on for a year. Ds was conceived on clomid due to pcos but I seem to be ovulating regularly these past few months. Dh and I have been apart for a bit, and now that he's home I am in full-on ttc mode. Cd 5 today (you can see my temp chart in my sig). I'm really hoping for some friends on here to share the ups and downs! My current thread has been very quiet lately, and would really like a more active one! I'm on here daily!

Hello im on here daily too i didnt see this notification its my 4th cycle ttc im 24 . Ive not been charting or temping just taking as it comes really. Af is due in 6 days she soon comes round it seems since ttc . Have you ovulated due to ovulate?


----------



## kmr1763

I'm currently on cd 6, so waiting to ovulate! I've been ovulating around cd 21 so I have a couple weeks to wait! I chart, will be using opks. I started temping over a year ago and have found it so useful! I have pcos, and didn't ovulate on my own. Was put on clomid in April and I think it jump started me because now I am oing regularly! And if I weren't temping I wouldn't know that! Do you use any aids in ttc?


----------



## robinnest

Love_Wins said:


> Hi! Looking for a support system! My husband and I are TTC our first, we are on month 7 of trying and I'm looking for some ladies going through the same thing! Anyone?

Hi! We are also TTC our first. We started trying in July, I got pregnant in August. We lost the baby at week 10, I had a D&C October 12. 

I had a cycle in September but doctor advised us to wait until the next one.

So the next cycled rolled around in November and now we are back TTC! I'm so excited/nervous. I would LOVE to symptom spot and share advice and support with others. 

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## robinnest

I meant we had our first cycle post D&C in October, not September. Sorry!


----------



## liloldme

No im using nothing atm. Just going with the flow its my 4th cycle of ttc. I dont feel likectgis is my month though just dont feel it. I dont think id know how to chart lol. Af is due in 5 days ill prob tesr wednesday x


----------



## DaTucker

All my TTC buddies left me so I need more to talk to as well lol! I'm 23, TTC #1, currently on cycle 32 :(. Cd2 for me. Would love to chat with you ladies, the ones I were talking to have stopped using the site it seems.


----------



## DaTucker

robinnest said:


> Love_Wins said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Looking for a support system! My husband and I are TTC our first, we are on month 7 of trying and I'm looking for some ladies going through the same thing! Anyone?
> 
> Hi! We are also TTC our first. We started trying in July, I got pregnant in August. We lost the baby at week 10, I had a D&C October 12.
> 
> I had a cycle in September but doctor advised us to wait until the next one.
> 
> So the next cycled rolled around in November and now we are back TTC! I'm so excited/nervous. I would LOVE to symptom spot and share advice and support with others.
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss! All the more reason to try twice as hard this cycle, right? ;)


----------



## robinnest

DaTucker said:


> robinnest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Wins said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Looking for a support system! My husband and I are TTC our first, we are on month 7 of trying and I'm looking for some ladies going through the same thing! Anyone?
> 
> Hi! We are also TTC our first. We started trying in July, I got pregnant in August. We lost the baby at week 10, I had a D&C October 12.
> 
> I had a cycle in September but doctor advised us to wait until the next one.
> 
> So the next cycled rolled around in November and now we are back TTC! I'm so excited/nervous. I would LOVE to symptom spot and share advice and support with others.
> 
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss! All the more reason to try twice as hard this cycle, right? ;)Click to expand...

Hi! Thanks! Yes, it is! How long are your cycles? Are you using OPKs? I did, for the first time this month. But we only Bd'd once. :( We BD'd the day I got my positive OPK. I'm stressing that I missed it.


----------



## DaTucker

My cycles are normally around 28 days! I don't use OPK's bc I have my temping down to a T and know when I ovulate. 
A good fact to know, for whenever you get to know more about your cycles, is you actually have a higher chance of getting pregnant off BD the 3 days before ovulating bc the sperm are already in there waiting for that egg! But as long as you did BD the day of, there's no need for you to stress!! You got this!


----------



## ProjectEmily

hi ladies!!!
CD22, and my nipples are super sensitive and i know my boobs "are there" . also last night i got really dizzy, i even had to sit and still felt dizzy, feeling much better this morning.
i also had a mc in sept but was 5 weeks, and i dunno if its just my brain playing tricks on me, but before i found out i was pregnant back then i had this feeling the week before that i was not going to get af, i kinda feel the same.
its crazy how you can want something so bad that your brain can make it seem like its going to happen! how u can miss someone soooo much that you have never even met!
oh well thats my vent for the day ! hope tou hear from you all soon ! 
xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Datucker-- same for me! They all just slowly stopped getting on :( not much for me to say today. My son broke my thermometer yesterday so I used a different brand, the bd basal, and my temp is a lot higher than it should be, like post-o higher. I guess I better get out today to buy a new one! 

Liloldme-- have you tested this cycle? Or do you wait for af to be late? Charting is easy-- I was intimidated by it at first, but once I started it became habit. I take my temp right when I open my eyes, and I enter it in my phone. Fertility friend has an app for iPhone, so that's all I do. It's been very informative! And I like being more self-aware.


----------



## DaTucker

Emily, that sounds so promising!! The dizziness is a major sign. You're right about mind tricks, I've had so many cycles where I could have SWORN it was my month, but always a negative. When do you test? 

Kmr- oh wow, that is a crazy temp jump, especially so early in your cycle. I had no idea the brand o thermometer could change it so drastically!


----------



## robinnest

My cycles are normally around 28 days! I don't use OPK's bc I have my temping down to a T and know when I ovulate. 
A good fact to know, for whenever you get to know more about your cycles, is you actually have a higher chance of getting pregnant off BD the 3 days before ovulating bc the sperm are already in there waiting for that egg! But as long as you did BD the day of, there's no need for you to stress!! You got this!

Datucker- Thanks for the encouragement! I've been reading about temping I just don't know if I'd have the self discipline to do it the same time every morning and then it might give me one more thing to stress over. But if I miss this cycle I'm thinking about it!


----------



## DaTucker

Temping has actually helped me out a LOT. It's actually super simple, no discipline needed lol. As long as you wake up around the same time every day, you're set!


----------



## ProjectEmily

DaTucker said:


> Emily, that sounds so promising!! The dizziness is a major sign. You're right about mind tricks, I've had so many cycles where I could have SWORN it was my month, but always a negative. When do you test?
> 
> Kmr- oh wow, that is a crazy temp jump, especially so early in your cycle. I had no idea the brand o thermometer could change it so drastically!

DATUCKER- im cd 23 today, usually have a 30-34 day cycle so will prob start testing round cd 28 which is sunday! i cried during a movie last night,so feeling a little emotional , other than that no new symptoms . i cant decide if i am peeing more than usual or if i am just noticing it now that im looking for symptoms!haha! i think i am about 7dpo.

hope you are all having a wonderful week !
xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Temp back down to normal range today with my new thermometer. The brand I used yesterday is supposed to be really accurate, so I may give that one a try next cycle (if I need it!). 

I'm so excited to symptom spot lol I have NEVER had a regular cycle when ttc, always has to get on clomid, so I'm psyched to be ttcing with no meds!


----------



## ProjectEmily

hi ladies, im adding "flushed face" to my symptoms, even when i close my eyes my eyelids feel warm!hahaha, hope im not getting sick!
xxx


----------



## DaTucker

It sucks so many symtons of sickness and AF arriving are so close to pregnancy symptoms! Are you holding off to test later? 11dpo tomorrow, right?


----------



## DaTucker

Whoops, scratch that Emily, just remembered your other post explaining! Lol! Sorry, it's been a long day!


----------



## DaTucker

kmr1763 said:


> Temp back down to normal range today with my new thermometer. The brand I used yesterday is supposed to be really accurate, so I may give that one a try next cycle (if I need it!).
> 
> I'm so excited to symptom spot lol I have NEVER had a regular cycle when ttc, always has to get on clomid, so I'm psyched to be ttcing with no meds!

I bet that is exciting!! I'm going to be the complete opposite if I end up fertility meds, I'm going to be so happy to be on them lol.


----------



## kmr1763

DaTucker said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Temp back down to normal range today with my new thermometer. The brand I used yesterday is supposed to be really accurate, so I may give that one a try next cycle (if I need it!).
> 
> I'm so excited to symptom spot lol I have NEVER had a regular cycle when ttc, always has to get on clomid, so I'm psyched to be ttcing with no meds!
> 
> I bet that is exciting!! I'm going to be the complete opposite if I end up fertility meds, I'm going to be so happy to be on them lol.Click to expand...

I didn't ovulate at ALL before this last clomid cycle. At all. Aka there was no chance for me at all to get pregnant. This is very depressing... My son was conceived on clomid, so ovulating now all by myself feels like a HUGE accomplishment! Now I will have hope at the end if each cycle, which is something I never had before. And clomid wasn't a miracle drug, I was on it several months before ds was conceived, and was on it twice again before we abandoned ttc in April. 

Anyway, I love that there are fertility meds out there. Love it. Without them, I wouldn't have my crazy little boy. Buuuut lol I am even more glad that I hopefully won't need them! 

I'm excited to be following you ladies and my fingers are crossed for bfps!


----------



## DaTucker

Same here!! I love talking to other women during ttc!! DH just doesnt understand lol.


----------



## aja mia

New to the bored 2nd cycle after lapocroscopy surgrery on November 1, 2012. Testing December 14th....anyone else????


----------



## liloldme

Im out girls witch arrived yesterday. Must of ovulated earlier than i thought. Hoping for a christmas bfp next af due xmas eve . Good look everyone else fx'ed for you all :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies ! 
CD25 today , aaaaaaaaaaand apart from crying some more no new symptoms. I wouldn't mind removing my boobs tho they are killing me! Don't think they have been this sore before ! Poor dh can't even crop a feel ! Start testing sunday , watch this space! Good news or bad at least the tww will be over!! ( Until the next one drives me even crazier!!) 
Xxx 
Hope to hear some more news from you all soon


----------



## kmr1763

Awwww likoldme, I'm sorry!!! But at least it's on to a new cycle! Good time of year for a bfp!! 

Project Emily-- how many dpo are you? Or do you know? I have a ton of Internet cheapies that I am stoked to start using like 8 or 9 dpo. I got a bfp with ds at 9 so i will probably start then. I admire you ladies who can hold out!!

Cd 10 for me! Cd 14 I will start with opks, I've ovulated on cd 17 and 21 in the past few months. Can't wait to be in the tww!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Kmr 
I think I ovulated around CD16-18 , that's when I got the sharp ovarian pains, first the left on the 16th then the right the 18th . So I I think I'm about 7-9dpo . Im trying my best to hold out on testing , its soooo hard tho !! 
You know how we all say our boobs get sore , do any of you ever get like sharp shooting pains in your boobs. Mine are really sore but now sometimes I get these stabbing pains in them like they reminding me that they are there!


----------



## DaTucker

I've never had that, but then again if it's a symptom, I wouldn't have had a reason. It's almost Sunday!! I hope you get a BFP!!


----------



## DaTucker

aja mia said:


> New to the bored 2nd cycle after lapocroscopy surgrery on November 1, 2012. Testing December 14th....anyone else????

glad you could join us!! I'm testing the 23rd.


----------



## DaTucker

liloldme said:


> Im out girls witch arrived yesterday. Must of ovulated earlier than i thought. Hoping for a christmas bfp next af due xmas eve . Good look everyone else fx'ed for you all :)

Looks like we are on the same cycle, AF is due Christmas eve for me as well!


----------



## ProjectEmily

2 days till testing! hope you all ahve a great weekend!!!


----------



## DaTucker

CD7 for me today, one more week until ovulation!!


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi ladies . I am new to this site. I am 24, husband and i have been ttc #1 for 7 months. Went off BC pills 1 year ago, never got AF back post pill. After 5 months without AF regular gyno prescribed provera. Finally got period and was instructed to BD and see what happens. No positive opts, no period, not pregnant. Repeated provera again to get AF, repeated this for 3 months- still no positive opks, no periods and not preg. gyn ordered hsg dye test, worst experience ever- terrible pain, both tubes were blocked but they were able to force them open with the dye, yay  but terribly painful. Next month prescribed provera for period and SA for husband- SA came back normal except for slightly low morph. Gyn referred me to RE- RE perscribed provera to jump start period, and clomid cd 5-9. Ultrasound cd 12 showed a 23mm follicle on left side, 16mm follie on right side and a few others at 12-14mm. hcg trigger ovidrel at 9pm that night on cd 12. Re wanted us to try TI this cycle, so we BD cd 13 am, cd 14 am and cd 15am. Now on cd 16 and in the 2ww. Hoping for a bfp this month with finally ovulating!

Does anyone have any experience with provera before clomid? If I don't get a bfp , will I definitely get my period or will I have to take provera again before I can start clomid cycle #2?

Any feedback or inspiration would be greatly appreciated. Hope everyone in the 2ww and on first month ttc gets their bfp!!!


----------



## liloldme

DaTucker said:


> liloldme said:
> 
> 
> Im out girls witch arrived yesterday. Must of ovulated earlier than i thought. Hoping for a christmas bfp next af due xmas eve . Good look everyone else fx'ed for you all :)
> 
> Looks like we are on the same cycle, AF is due Christmas eve for me as well!Click to expand...

Yeah we are it would be the best xmas suprise ever waking up to a BFP . Ill keep n contact through this thread for the nxt dreaded tww :(


----------



## kmr1763

Sarahpg said:


> Hi ladies . I am new to this site. I am 24, husband and i have been ttc #1 for 7 months. Went off BC pills 1 year ago, never got AF back post pill. After 5 months without AF regular gyno prescribed provera. Finally got period and was instructed to BD and see what happens. No positive opts, no period, not pregnant. Repeated provera again to get AF, repeated this for 3 months- still no positive opks, no periods and not preg. gyn ordered hsg dye test, worst experience ever- terrible pain, both tubes were blocked but they were able to force them open with the dye, yay  but terribly painful. Next month prescribed provera for period and SA for husband- SA came back normal except for slightly low morph. Gyn referred me to RE- RE perscribed provera to jump start period, and clomid cd 5-9. Ultrasound cd 12 showed a 23mm follicle on left side, 16mm follie on right side and a few others at 12-14mm. hcg trigger ovidrel at 9pm that night on cd 12. Re wanted us to try TI this cycle, so we BD cd 13 am, cd 14 am and cd 15am. Now on cd 16 and in the 2ww. Hoping for a bfp this month with finally ovulating!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with provera before clomid? If I don't get a bfp , will I definitely get my period or will I have to take provera again before I can start clomid cycle #2?
> 
> Any feedback or inspiration would be greatly appreciated. Hope everyone in the 2ww and on first month ttc gets their bfp!!!


Wow! You've been through the mill! Provera is a progesterone replacement. You go on it, and when you stop taking it it's supposed to mimic the body's natural drop in progesterone after ovulation. 

Now, if your re confirmed ovulation, you should NOT need provera to start your period at the end of this cycle, because your body will be releasing its own progesterone and it will drop on its own, signaling af. 

Ti-- I assume this means the hcg trigger shot, right? Are you testing it out? Because you'll get positive pregnancy tests while the hormone is in your system. I assume, though, that they told you this, and you are testing it out!


----------



## kmr1763

Afm ladies, cd 12 today, so expecting to o in a bit over a week! Will start opks on Monday to make sure I catch! Soo excited for my own tww!

Datucker, maybe we will start testing together, if we o around the same day! Eek!


----------



## DaTucker

Sarahpg said:


> Hi ladies . I am new to this site. I am 24, husband and i have been ttc #1 for 7 months. Went off BC pills 1 year ago, never got AF back post pill. After 5 months without AF regular gyno prescribed provera. Finally got period and was instructed to BD and see what happens. No positive opts, no period, not pregnant. Repeated provera again to get AF, repeated this for 3 months- still no positive opks, no periods and not preg. gyn ordered hsg dye test, worst experience ever- terrible pain, both tubes were blocked but they were able to force them open with the dye, yay  but terribly painful. Next month prescribed provera for period and SA for husband- SA came back normal except for slightly low morph. Gyn referred me to RE- RE perscribed provera to jump start period, and clomid cd 5-9. Ultrasound cd 12 showed a 23mm follicle on left side, 16mm follie on right side and a few others at 12-14mm. hcg trigger ovidrel at 9pm that night on cd 12. Re wanted us to try TI this cycle, so we BD cd 13 am, cd 14 am and cd 15am. Now on cd 16 and in the 2ww. Hoping for a bfp this month with finally ovulating!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with provera before clomid? If I don't get a bfp , will I definitely get my period or will I have to take provera again before I can start clomid cycle #2?
> 
> Any feedback or inspiration would be greatly appreciated. Hope everyone in the 2ww and on first month ttc gets their bfp!!!

Good luck this TWW!!


----------



## DaTucker

liloldme said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liloldme said:
> 
> 
> Im out girls witch arrived yesterday. Must of ovulated earlier than i thought. Hoping for a christmas bfp next af due xmas eve . Good look everyone else fx'ed for you all :)
> 
> Looks like we are on the same cycle, AF is due Christmas eve for me as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we are it would be the best xmas suprise ever waking up to a BFP . Ill keep n contact through this thread for the nxt dreaded tww :(Click to expand...

Yes it would be!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## DaTucker

kmr1763 said:


> Afm ladies, cd 12 today, so expecting to o in a bit over a week! Will start opks on Monday to make sure I catch! Soo excited for my own tww!
> 
> Datucker, maybe we will start testing together, if we o around the same day! Eek!

I'm supposed to O the 8th! 

Also, have any of you ladies started a journal?


----------



## liloldme

DaTucker said:


> liloldme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liloldme said:
> 
> 
> Im out girls witch arrived yesterday. Must of ovulated earlier than i thought. Hoping for a christmas bfp next af due xmas eve . Good look everyone else fx'ed for you all :)
> 
> Looks like we are on the same cycle, AF is due Christmas eve for me as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we are it would be the best xmas suprise ever waking up to a BFP . Ill keep n contact through this thread for the nxt dreaded tww :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it would be!! I'm so excited!!Click to expand...

Me to i have a good feeling :)


----------



## kmr1763

No journal for me. I'm usually surfing on my phone or iPad which are not really typing conducive! Fertility friend says my first predictedo day is the 8th which is my birthday! Sooo maybe that's a good sign! I would reallllly like to get some preseed but they don't carry it around here and it seems too late to order it for this cycle :( I highly recommend though, for you ladies who have minimal cm like I do!


----------



## DaTucker

I'm trying preseed for the first time this cycle, luckily j have a store right down the road that sells it! The week of BD'ing starts today!


----------



## liloldme

DaTucker said:


> I'm trying preseed for the first time this cycle, luckily j have a store right down the road that sells it! The week of BD'ing starts today!

Good luck me too :D


----------



## DaTucker

I hope all you ladies are doing great! Can't wait how things went for you, Emily!


----------



## kmr1763

Yea! I found preseed on the shelf in another town!!! Starting tonight. No positive opk yet, but really want to try to catch the eggy early! Don't want to not get a pos opk for whatever reason and see a temp rise. Lol I am over thinking, but I am so excited for this tww! Cd 15 today!


----------



## DaTucker

Good luck with the preseed!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Hope everything is going well for you! I'm bored, still waiting to o. Took an opk this am, looks pos. Yesterday's was almost positive, so hopefully I o tomorrow! Sooo ready to be in the tww! Urgh! Been using preseed every bd, so fingers are crossed!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/BBC4BCA2-B8C2-408C-BB53-BF0FAC5A6E34-11679-0000140A41D6D03F.jpg

You think positive? Yesterday's was sooo close I almost marked it as positive on ff.


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies! 
Long story short I got a bfn when I tested, and am now cd3 . Have been crazy busy lately so haunt had the oppurtunitynto let u all know. This will be our last cycle Clomid 100mg before we go to step 2 . Very hopeful at this stage! Chat again soon ! Xxx


----------



## DaTucker

Kr-i would definitely say that's a positive! I believe I'm ovulating today. :)
Emily- Sorry for the bfn. I hope this last round of clomid works for you!!


----------



## kmr1763

Emily sorry to hear about the bfn, but I'm glad you're so hopeful!

Da tucker, good luck with o! My temp went down this morning, so no I yet, and I'm glad because dh and I didn't dtd yesterday! So hopefully we can get one more in before o! Today is cd 19, I usually o around day 21, so we will see. It's my birthday today, so come onnnn birthday/Christmas bfp!


----------



## kmr1763

Well, temp went up this morn, so pretty sure I oed yesterday, my bday! So 1 dpo today, can't wait to start testing! How is everyone else?


----------



## DaTucker

Aw yay!! We are both in the TWW, I'm 3dpo today!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Yay for both of u being in the tww ! Aunt flo has left the building for me so the bd'ing can commence!!! Should be populating round Christmas can't wait! Hope u all have a fabulous week! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

Hii have you had a positive opk yet datucker?


----------



## kmr1763

I had a small dip in my temp today. I wish my chart was showing in my sig! I need your take! I hope it's just a random dip and that I really oed on Saturday. Hmmm I will take a pic and post. We didn't bd yesterday because I thought I had oed and was feeling under the weather! Ughh I'm going to be mad if I didn't really o already!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/D7D94297-7F00-4D8C-9158-CCE69642AE82-1379-00000216C0ED0CD7.jpg

What you ladies think? Pretty good spike yesterday, but today and went down a bit.


----------



## DaTucker

Liloldme: I don't use OPK's, they frustrate me. :-/ but I always make sure to BD lots the week I'm fertile so I don't miss ovulation! I'm 4dpo today!! Ice decided to start testing at 12dpo.

Kmr: I would def say you O'd Saturday! You will see those great cross hairs tomorrow!!


----------



## DaTucker

ProjectEmily said:


> Yay for both of u being in the tww ! Aunt flo has left the building for me so the bd'ing can commence!!! Should be populating round Christmas can't wait! Hope u all have a fabulous week! Xxx


Lol at the "populating!"


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies how's the tww treating you? I'm cd10 today, feels like time is just flying by ! Praying u get ur bfps before Christmas! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

This tww is dragging for me i dont know whyy.. im on CD 16 was getting what i thought positive opks on cd 9/10 but more postitives 11/ 12 so really through me off as ive never uses them before and dont know how long a positive will last but i got the bd in so hopefully it was enough. I normaly have a 26 day cycle but if i od later it must be 28 as my LP is dead on 14 days so will see. Testing xmas eve :) when are you?


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah, that's why I stopped using OPK's long ago! It's much easier to temp!
I'm currently 8dpo and I think I'm going to cave and start testing today lol. My temps have slowly been climbing, I'm hoping hoping hoping it's a good sign!
Everyone around be is finding out they're pregnant (little sister, best friend, coworkers) and none of them were wanting a baby. Surely my body will have pity on me finally and make this my cycle!


----------



## liloldme

I know i couldnt believe it just hope we have bd enough i think we have lol. Im not goin to use them again ill temp chart if i dont get a little xmas suprise :) good luck lets hope this is a lucky thread x


----------



## DaTucker

Here's to hoping you never have the need to chart!!
So I've decided to hold off until tomorrow at 9dpo to test. I'll wake up in about 6 hours and test with FMU!


----------



## liloldme

I know i hope so too. Tbh if i dont concieve this time im going to give up and see what happend i know loads that get on with it and get preg lcarry on with life less stress. It might work for me will see :). Have you any symptoms ? Fxed for you x


----------



## LisaE

Hi there! I'm Lisa 27 years old. Have been ttc for about 3 years. We are on round 4 of clomid, we used the ovidrel shot this month. Lots of cramping and a little bit of upset stomach. Waiting to test. Hoping to test Christmas morning. Anyone else use this combo?


----------



## DaTucker

Good luck with your testing!! I don't use any meds atm, but there are a lot of women here who do!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, I've been crazy busy with work!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies, CD 15 today for me! Had ewcm CD 12, never had that much before! Minor little cramps here and there, so we will bday this whole week! Anyone tested yet? Can't wait to hear all urban news! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

Hii im CD 20 6 or 7 dpo as im not sure when i o'd. No real symtoms apart from cramping hope i do soon. Af due 6 or 7 days . Trying to hold out to xmas eve to test. Get bding lots of cm around o is the best thing to help the little movers. GL in you r tww :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

I got out of bed this morning and got so dizzy I fell straight back into bed ! Going to stay here for the day , feels terrible! The room just starts spinning! Hope it's gone by tonight !


----------



## DaTucker

Oh I hope everything is alright with you, Emily!!

Liloldme, you are so tough, no way could I wait that long lol.

So DH found out I've been testing behind his back (lmao) and has decided to "allow" me to test tomorrow at 14dpo. My temps went back up today and no signs of AF, so I'm REALLY excited! I last tested at 11dpo, so if I am pregnant the hormone levels should have risen enough in 3 days time to give me a positive! If it's negative tomorrow, I'm counting myself out and finding a new gynocologist around here.


----------



## liloldme

Ahh i know i bet i give in around 11dpo too who am i kidding lol. Aw i hope you get christmas bfp excitingg :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

Feeling muuuuuch better today ladies! Tucker can't wait to hear news of your test!!


----------



## DaTucker

Ahaha!! Y'all can call me Amanda! It's easier lol.
so I got a bfn today at 14dpo...AF is due tomorrow so I'm counting myself out. :( I was SO SURE this was my month.


----------



## liloldme

Its hard to say when i am feeling that way out myself but Dont get yourself down if the witch hasnt arrived ...keep positive fingers toes everything crossed for you. :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

Amanda sorry about the bfn !we all know how u feel! CD 17 , time draaaaaaging on by !


----------



## DaTucker

I always feel like the worst wait is to ovulate!

Soooo no AF yet...and I'm 15dpo, I always always get AF no later than 14. But I've never heard of still getting negatives after AF is due...Idk what's going on!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Morning ladies (it's 9:30 ) here in south Africa! Woke up today very bloated and crampy . CD18 , 12 days away from when af is suppose to show her ugly face! Hope the days go quickly! This is our last cycle of Clomid and God willing we won't need to go any further! Hope urban weekends are fabulous! Xxx


----------



## DaTucker

Ahh you're so far from me!! I'm in Texas, USA! 
I bet those 12 days go by fast, what with holidays coming up and all!
Well AF showed late last night, I'm CD2 now! I'm going to call an make the official appointment with a gynecologist to figure out what the heck is preventing us from getting our baby!!


----------



## ProjectEmily

So glad u made an appointment! I felt so much better after our first appointment! Keep us updated as to when and what happens! I am so bloated don't feel like bd at all! May u all have a very merry Christmas! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

I gave in and tested today at 11dpo bfn im heartbroke its everywere around me right now im happy for my friends who are but i soo envy them :(. Wating for af now. Good luck and merry christmas :) xx


----------



## DaTucker

11dpo is so early though! Don't give up hope!! 
Omg I've been so busy with work, so I haven't been on often. But as soon as the holidays are over, everything will finally calm down.


----------



## DaTucker

Btw, I hope y'all had a great Christmas! Or Holidays!


----------



## liloldme

Af came today im out roll on nxt cycle. Good luck everyone else and merry xmas :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies ! Cd23 for me today, 7 days till testing! Boobs tender as usual, nothing new to report! Had a lovely Christmas, now looking forward to the new year ! Hopefully we will all welcome our babies into the world in 2013! It's so exciting !, xxx


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies ! Cd26 and I'm feeling horrid! Think I will test tomorrow , get it over and done with! Hope u all have a safe and happy new year ! Xxx


----------



## DaTucker

Sorry I've been off ladies, I've been visiting family for the last few days!! 
Emily, you should so test!! I say CD26 is close enough lol. 
Sorry AF got you, liloldme!


----------



## liloldme

Ive been floating around waiting excited for you to test. Ah thanks im gearing up for another tww soon january is the longest slowest month ever aswell as a tww ahhh. All the best for the new year xx


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies sorry I have kept you waiting! So I tested cd27 bfn, so am now Cd30 and won't test again until af is late which will be tomorrow! On the cd27 I used a clear blue sensitivity of 25iu so am not veryhopeful at the moment, was crampy yesterday so will see what the next 2 days have in store for me! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

Good luck. Im gearing up for ovulation this weekend. Lots of baby dust to you hope you get a bfp :) xx


----------



## ProjectEmily

Thanks! Still the occasional cramps nothing else ... will let u know xxx


----------



## DaTucker

Hey have either of you started journals yet??

I've been busy AGAIN with work, ugh. But I believe I am once again 2dpo. I'm seriously making my call to the gynecologist tomorrow!!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi , I have not started a journal , don't think I have the time to keep it updated. Cd31 for me, waiting for af , don't have any tests at home so haven't tested again yet. Hope ur tww goes faster than mine has ! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

What is a jounal? Is it on here or an app. Im due to o sunday ive bought the smiley opks to avoid confusion i had last cycle . Im trying the bd ing every other day this cycle so fx ed xx


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies, af came late CD32 so bfn for me on my last round of Clomid! Luckily my obgyns receptionist loves me so she has squeezed me in for an appointment this Friday ! Normally have to wait 2 months coz he is so busy. So this Friday we will find out what is in store for us , not sure what he is going to suggested but I'm game for everything! Will keep u updated ! So excited


----------



## liloldme

good luck :) hope its good news.. i ovulated 12/13th so im back in the tww :/ keep you updated :) xx


----------



## DaTucker

liloldme said:


> What is a jounal? Is it on here or an app. Im due to o sunday ive bought the smiley opks to avoid confusion i had last cycle . Im trying the bd ing every other day this cycle so fx ed xx

It's on here! There's a link on the front page, under the TTC section! I have one and LOVE it!
Did you get enough BD in?? I hope this is it for you!


----------



## DaTucker

ProjectEmily said:


> Hi ladies, af came late CD32 so bfn for me on my last round of Clomid! Luckily my obgyns receptionist loves me so she has squeezed me in for an appointment this Friday ! Normally have to wait 2 months coz he is so busy. So this Friday we will find out what is in store for us , not sure what he is going to suggested but I'm game for everything! Will keep u updated ! So excited

Good luck with the appointment!! Sorry AF got you, but if you're like me, it's probably a relief to get it out of the way and start a new cycle!


----------



## liloldme

ooo ill have a look into that. i hope we bd enough i got positive digi opk on 12th we bd 10th 12th and 13th i really hope its enough. what stage you at the min ? x


----------



## DaTucker

It sounds like you certainly did! You did better than we did, we got the day before o and the day after.

I'm currently 7dpo and not feeling it this cycle, at all...


----------



## liloldme

7dpo is really early implantation is starting around those days. Sending losts of baby dust. Hope we see some bfp :) keep me updated


----------



## DaTucker

Ikr?? One of us HAS to get a BFP soon!!


----------



## liloldme

Let hope this is our cycle :) im 3 dpo it s going so slow also it being january even worse lol. Fxed for us :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

I am so excited for my app tomorrow! Tucker urban chart is looking really good! How is the tww treating u ladies ? Xxx


----------



## liloldme

Good luck for tomorrow. The tww is draggin out .. im getting cramps and twinges today at 3dpo . 10 days till af should arrive .


----------



## DaTucker

I'm actually Creeped out by how steady my temps are, they have never been like this lol. 
Good luck at your appointment, Emily!!
The TWW is speeding by for me!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Appointment day today !!!!! Hope u both have a lovely day xxx


----------



## liloldme

Good luck. You to xx


----------



## liloldme

DaTucker said:


> I'm actually Creeped out by how steady my temps are, they have never been like this lol.
> Good luck at your appointment, Emily!!
> The TWW is speeding by for me!

Mines not. Ive been havin wierd cramps in the middle of my uterus noramlly there in the side these are like a af type heavness :/ xx


----------



## ProjectEmily

So here is the update ! I have quite a large cyst on the right ovary, so am taking Duphaston for 30 days to try and shrink it. So I will be going back to my regular obgyn in 3 weeks time . On the brighter side of things I have made an appointment with a fertility specialist for the 1 march , which is the soonest they could fit me in , which is fine because it gives me time to save some money for all the upfront payments! I'm very excited and nervous and just hope my dream comes true and we get our baby. Poor Dh has to do a sperm analysis which should make up for all the pills I've had to swallow ! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

At least your got to the root cause now.there really common arnt .. I hope you get things sorted and good luck for march :) fxed for a baby this year xx


----------



## DaTucker

I'm sure it'll definitely happen for you once that cyst is out of the way! How exciting to figure out what the issue is and be one step closer to your baby!


----------



## liloldme

How are you datuker how you getting on?. Im currently 8dpo got heavyness / cramps in the middle of my uterus. Really tierd for past two days. Moody, increased cm not dure if that is a sign af is due sunday. Do you chart temps?? I never have as i never had one to do it . It arrived 2 days ago so i did it was 96.4 now is 98.9 what does it mean ? X


----------



## DaTucker

Well I'm 13dpo with AF due tomorrow! 
With your temp, if you did it on the same day, your body temperature changes throughout the day. What you're supposed to do is pick a time that you can temp, same time every day after. This way it guarantees your results are correct. 
Also, it is recommended to take it after at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep, and to take it right when you wake up before rolling over or anything. I practically sleep in my thermometer lol! 
If you would like, you could click on my chart and take the link to fertilityfriend.com. they tell you everything you need to know!


----------



## liloldme

Yeah i see what you mean. Good luck for tomorrow let me know how you get on x


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi ladies , so yesterday I found out that my younger sister is pregnant, and for the life of me I can't stop crying ...and they not exactly tears of joy. It feels like when we lost our little bean all over again, my heart's in a Million pieces and my mind in a million places...I just don't know anymore...


----------



## DaTucker

I completely understand!! My little brother just had his son yesterday. I'm the only one married out 7 siblings, the only one settled and trying and WANTING a baby, yet I'm the only one without one. Hell, my 17 year old brother had a son 6 months ago! It really does hurt.


----------



## ProjectEmily

It's just doesn't seem fair... I'm losing faith with every pregnancy announcement made by family and friends... infertility is not for the weak , because it's flipped hard , your emotions are all over the place not to mention your hormones, but I think my worst enemy is my own mind, and I can't seem to switch it off ! Just having a really bad day, and not many ppl understand. And if one more person has to say " it will happen when u stop trying so hard !" I will scream ! I'm pretty sure there are millions of woman who had to try really hard , and thought about it all the time and still fell pregnant. I have this empty space in my heart specially reserved for our miracle and I'm going to try my hardest to fill it ! Thanks for being my shoulder to cry on ... hope you are coping and having a better day than me xxx


----------



## DaTucker

I've heard that so many times: "Stop stressing, stop trying, it will happen." I'm like, bitch please...sorry for the language lol. My mother even had the nerve to say something about how we needed to get a move on, even if it's just adoption. People who have never been through it just don't understand. 

I'm now on my 34th cycle, and it doesn't get easier, Tbh. Atm I have 2 of my closest friends who are pregnant, one of whom had said she didn't want to get pregnant for another 2 years. My baby sister who is unemployed and living with my mother is 2 months along. I can't help but being jealous about it. I've definitely been where you are!


----------



## ProjectEmily

Not many ppl do understand unless they themselves have had infertility issues. Bless my Dh for trying to understand he also really wants a child but I'm the one who can't give it to him, he has a son from a previous relationship which just adds salt into my wounds...the 1 march seems years away at the moment ! Where u able make an appointment ?


----------



## DaTucker

Well I did a pr-screening for one yesterday and I am now waiting for them to call back to schedule an appointment. I'm getting desperate here!!


----------



## liloldme

Hey you to .. its hard whe your upset over the ttc game. Like you say people say stop stressing its easy for those they might have just got pregnant without thinking. Ive not been "trying" as long as you two but its still upsetting every month.. so i can imagine after how lng you two its heartbreaking. both my sisters have 5 and 3 and seems every one of my friends are announcing or having one. Underneath the smile im screaming i wish it was me. Af is due sunday and feels like its fizzling out this cycle. Big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## DaTucker

We have to stay positive ladies!!!!

On a negative side note, though: I had a super rough day at work today, then on my lunch break the gynecologist calls me and says they can't schedule me until freaking August....I burst into tears right then and there! I'm going to start looking into a Dr. at a big city about an hour away from where I live...

OK, NOW LET THE POSITIVE VIBES BEGIN!! 

Btw, lil, Sunday is days away yet, you can still get that positive!


----------



## liloldme

Yeah august seems so far away see where you get looking into that. Good luck . I tested at 10dpo bfn i cant see me getting it this one so like you say positivity hurry up af i can move onto the next cycle :) x


----------



## DaTucker

So what's the news, lilold me?? AF or no AF?


----------



## liloldme

hey she showed a day late. im never a day late but i was having the actimal drinks everyday for bloated and digestive system they contain b6 and vitamins which i think lengths your LP. or could be stress im not sure so back on the ovulation time soon. how you? x


----------



## DaTucker

Stress is very well known for pushing back AF!! 
I've been busy with work, I'm in my fertile week and should ovulate in 3 days! Which is awesome bc my birthday is on Sunday. Maybe I'll get some luck.


----------



## liloldme

i suppose yeh i dont think i have been as stressed as first few month tcc. i know what you mean though. i
im just putting it to the back of my mind. just sick of people saying it will happen when it happens , dont think bout it you wont get prg. best thing for me is not to mention it and rant on here lol. ah that time again. im nxt week. i hope you get your birthday wish :) x


----------



## DaTucker

Rant away!! I love this place for that purpose alone lol.

I'm supposedly ovulating today, I'm kind of hoping I do tomorrow, though, bc I want one more day of bd!!


----------



## liloldme

it soon comes around doesnt it.. so im ovulating this weekend. we was going to give it a break but how can i when i want it so bad so just trying to keep myself busy. also im trying concieve plus for first time this cycle hear alot of good so will see. good luck catching the little eggy :) ill pop back in see how you are :)


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hello to you both! Sorryhave not been on here in a while but the break has done me good ! So here's my update... I am still taking the Duphaston , till the 4th of Feb when I go and see my obgyn who will see if my cyst has shrunk or not . On the 15th of Feb we will be going to see a fertility specialist ( so excited and nervous ) so hoping to start whatever treatment by march . Dh has done his sperm analysis and here are the results... in brackets I will include the normal values that the lab have provided. 
Sperm count 152 million/ml ( 10-250 million)
Ph 7.5 ( 7-8.3 )
Morphology 
Total normal forms 64 % ( 14-100%)
Motility 65% (30-100%)
Viability ( adequate forward progression ) 74% (30-100%)
MAR ANTIBODY test negative.

Then at the end of the results it reads
" THE SEAMEN SAMPLE SUBMITTED IS NORMAL "

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it really is such a relief to have that out the way , of course Dh thinks he is the 'man' now ! And I'm really glad that everything is ok with him , but still a little sad that it is now ALL my fault ! But I will get over that when we holding our little miracle !
Hope you are both well.
LILOLDME do u have watsapp on your phone ? If u do, pls inbox me your cell number so we can also chat on there , Amanda has it too and it really is gr8 to get a word of encouragement out the blue sometimes! Xxx


----------



## liloldme

Thats good news for dh...dont get your self down hope to hear some good news soon :).. watsapp..ive currently got an old phone at the min awaiting new one ill send it when it come ill download the app :) its a good idea xx


----------



## liloldme

Hiya how are you guys ??..im 5 dpo today im thinking i tried not to chart anything this time just go with the flow.. i normally o around 12 after af so going from that. X


----------



## DaTucker

I'm not sure what dpo I am. :-( my temps were erratic bc of my new puppy waking me up at odd times....I'm praying af comes in the next few days so it's over before my appointment!!


----------



## liloldme

Ah i see . Good luck with the appointment . :) x


----------



## DaTucker

Helloooo ladies :D AF got me, but no worries here. :) how have y'all been doing?


----------



## liloldme

ah sorry the witch as showed. im ok 11dpo so symptoms really af due saturday been really dizzy 8 9 10 dpo but not sure if it related . just plodding along im not testing i dont think just going to wait for saturday. whens your appointment ? x


----------



## DaTucker

Tomorrow at 9:15. :)

Dizziness actually is a good symptom! I don't blame you for waiting, though, I didn't test at all this cycle!


----------



## liloldme

im really confused to be honest i have no pregnancy symptoms what so ever i know af is goin to show tomorrow and i have been getting positive opks for past 3 days its only the strips test the lines are the same darkness i wish i had never took the test . lol we will see tomorrow i suppose i wont be peeing on those again ha xgood luck let us know what he says :) x


----------



## selena2013

Hello, I'm new to TTC... This would make 6 cycles for me, and CD 7 this month for me. Our first pregnancy... =) and I've been looking for buddies that's TTC. Lol


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Selena! I'm CD 6, so I'm right behind you! :D

Lil, how did it then out today??? Any sign of AF??

I had to reschedule my appointment bc I didn't have my ID on me :( it's rescheduled for the 26th. I was so heartbroken!!


----------



## selena2013

DaTucker said:


> Hi Selena! I'm CD 6, so I'm right behind you! :D
> 
> Lil, how did it then out today??? Any sign of AF??
> 
> I had to reschedule my appointment bc I didn't have my ID on me :( it's rescheduled for the 26th. I was so heartbroken!!

Actually, AF showed briefly and lightly this month for three days... So I'm hoping this cycle is the one... So I completely understand the heartbreak.


----------



## liloldme

Hii. Selena welcome to ttc im 6 cycles also :). no datucker no af at the min if i dont go 26 days i normally go 27 im getting the cramps so i think shell be on her way any time now . Oh noo im sorry to hear least you have got back in this month its hard work getting back in sometimes. :) x


----------



## selena2013

liloldme said:


> Hii. Selena welcome to ttc im 6 cycles also :). no datucker no af at the min if i dont go 26 days i normally go 27 im getting the cramps so i think shell be on her way any time now . Oh noo im sorry to hear least you have got back in this month its hard work getting back in sometimes. :) x

I know, its hard... But we're excited every month. And we're waiting on our little miracle. All of our friends around us has their bundles already... So we are praying and waiting.. =):dust::dust::angel:


----------



## liloldme

I know exactly how you feel on that one 3 of my friends are pregnant my friend has a 10 month old and has just told me shes expecting again my heart dropped and started to fill up mixed emotions im happy for her but im so jelous it cant be helped. We have been not trying to try last cycle but its so hard not to. :) fxed you get a bfp soon x


----------



## selena2013

liloldme said:


> I know exactly how you feel on that one 3 of my friends are pregnant my friend has a 10 month old and has just told me shes expecting again my heart dropped and started to fill up mixed emotions im happy for her but im so jelous it cant be helped. We have been not trying to try last cycle but its so hard not to. :) fxed you get a bfp soon x

LOL.... Thats the exact emotions I get... But deep down inside I'm super excited for them because I love kids/babies. I love throwing baby showers. But we're Judy now ready for it to be me... And my DH sees it every time. He knows its heartbreaking for me to go through it but I support them 100% and I'm happy for them.


----------



## liloldme

Oh i really happy too for them i just cant help but wish it was me. Still no af feeling she will show today though x


----------



## liloldme

Tested with a digi this morning bfn im gutted . I dont know whats going on i dont feel stressed to make my period be delayed by a day or 2 . Guess its just a waiting game now .


----------



## liloldme

hi how is everyone.. im still waiting af 8 days late 3 bfn and had a blood test today see what comes back of thar x


----------



## DaTucker

Ahhhh yay!!! FX it comes back positive!!! 

Afm, I haven't been on here and haven't been TTC this cycle, I haven't even temped any. I did have a really painful ovulation, though, so I knew just when it happened! 
My appointment is tomorrow, buuuut I can't find my Louisiana driver's license anywhere so I'm going to get my Texas one today. I'll officially be a Texan!


----------



## liloldme

Im not getting my hopes up with this one i didnt track anything this time thats why im mad i dont even know when i od... i just know im regular . I dont feel preg just got annoying af pains since i was ment to come on then nothing. Im just worried ove read far too much into the internet. Ahh appointment day thats soon come round. Good luck. Hope you get sorted dont forget your licence :) let me know x


----------



## liloldme

How are you ?. How did the appointment go?. Af finally arrived 10 days later. I have been taking what looks like a pill packet for last 3 weeks its seven seas trying for a baby it says regulates hormone activity so may have delayed ovulation . Im not doing nothing this cycle just taking folic acidm hope your well x


----------



## DaTucker

Hey lil! Sorry AF came. :( at least you can start new! I couldn't go to my last one but I'm rescheduled AGAIN for Friday!! 
Have you considered adding that whatsapp? I'm never on here anymore bc I'm so busy, but whatsapp sends alerts as soon as messages are sent! You should really consider it!! I'll talk your ear off on there lol


----------

